# Divided 2.5 gal aquarium



## Descartes (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is my take on the divided tank. These 2.5 gal tanks are pre slotted for dividers. The divided dimensions are about 4"x6"x7" for each compartment. 

I have some glass, but opted for EVA foam to help them climb. 

Then I made some climbing decor out of sculpey. Top is plastic screen. I may add or change things (especially high up for perching)  as I test it out, but it looks nice on the desk in the meantime.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow, that looks awesome! !


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2016)

It does look good.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 6, 2016)

I like how you made the climbing decor! What substrate is that? Sand? I've never seen that used!


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2016)

One of my favorite enclosures.


----------



## avn (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice with the sculpy! I had a similar idea to make a mantis temple of sculpy where the mantises can worship their terrifying manyheaded insectile demon god. 

Ended up having waaaaay too many mantises and making all my enclosures with a stick and a paper towel only. 

Maybe I'll circle back to it


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 7, 2016)

Very nice, and certainly unique looking.


----------

